# Dad Surprised Me with Stick Burners



## Preacher Man (Mar 2, 2019)

My dad knew I've been looking for a stick burner to call my own, so the other day he calls me up and says he bought me two smokers. He was looking on Craigslist and bought them from an old man down in Texas. All I gotta do is drive to Texas and bring 'em back.

They're gonna need some work, but I think they've got good bones. Any advice from y'all?


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 2, 2019)

Preacher

your dad is a good man!  I would take them any day...


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 2, 2019)

Your dad is a good man...


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 2, 2019)

I guess zippy and I both agree. Lol


----------



## Ricardo Galindo (Mar 2, 2019)

Advice? .......Buy your Dad a beer now and every time you cook on these rigs! :) 
Get em home and look at em closer, nice score though.


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 2, 2019)

They look like they have stories to tell!


----------



## weedeater (Mar 2, 2019)

Interesting!  Look like they both have a little bit of history and stories to tell.  Vertical one looks real interesting.  Be interested to see how they work with some Q on them. Great dad!

Weedeater


----------



## xray (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice score preacher. I guess you need to take Dad to Texas and hit some BBQ joints. Sounds like a fun roadtrip.

That vertical smoker looks pretty cool. I bet that would make for some great cold smoking. Hang some bellies in there or put cheese on the racks.


----------



## Bigtank (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank your dad, re-pack the wheel bearings before going very far.


----------



## weev (Mar 2, 2019)

A little bit of cleaning and some paint make everything look new


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 2, 2019)

So dad actually lives in Texas (where I moved up north from). He found these in the Midland area. Some old retired mortician who now has cerebral palsy was selling them since he can't use them anymore. He said he had my uncle go with him to look at them since you used to own a bbq catering business, and he approved.

I'm really excited to get my own eyes on them. The vertical one really has my interest peaked. My uncle said it was a solid piece of equipment.

The trailer looks a little rough, but like y'all said: lots of stories to tell. It doesn't have an offset firebox, so it seems like it might be more like the old pit bbq's. 

I'm like a kid on Christmas morning! I've never been so excited to drive 3,000 miles in my life. (It'll be good to see family, too. It's been way too long.)


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> Some old retired mortician who now has cerebral palsy was selling them since he can't use them anymore.



Let's hope he was an honest one . 

They look good enjoy them.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2019)

Looks like a fun project!!
Al


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Mar 3, 2019)

Some of the best Q I ever tasted came off old home built Texas pit's it's all about figuring out fire management to make it happen.


----------



## Hawging It (Mar 3, 2019)

Awesome Preacher! Bet there have been a lot of lies told around those smokers! LOL!


----------



## Geos7812 (Mar 5, 2019)

I am up for adoption as of reading this post.  SWEEEET!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 5, 2019)

Looks like a great find hope they weren't used for cremation.   

Hope you are pleased when you see them some work should make them a great smoker again.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 5, 2019)

Flatbroke Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------

